# .50 cal. Browning guards Florida road



## b17sam (Feb 28, 2008)

Gainesville police installed a new speed camera today linked to a live Browning .50 machine gun to safeguard its citizens from speeders exceeding the local 30 mile per hour speed limit. Illustrated at SpeedCamera


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 28, 2008)

guess it is a joke but with a simple modification could be a good idea: replace live bullets with extra-thin soft case bullets filled with sh*t.

You overspeed and and you get a burst that won't kill or hurt you but will make you remember it for long time.

If they produce it, I need a half dozen for Milano


----------



## drgondog (Feb 28, 2008)

Parmigiano said:


> guess it is a joke but with a simple modification could be a good idea: replace live bullets with extra-thin soft case bullets filled with sh*t.
> 
> *Ah, you want to volunteer for first test case of being hit at short range with Anything traveling at 3000 ft sec - even with 'extra thin case' (I'm assuming the 'light' water density load filling a standard M2 ball projectile would be faster than 700 gr Ball load? I don't have the volume but it should weigh one helluva lot more than a 180 gr 30-06 round..*
> 
> ...



*I suspect it would not only kill you but make your auto 'unsellable' for the widow.*


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 28, 2008)

"Ah, you want to volunteer for first test case of being hit at short range with Anything traveling at 3000 ft sec - even with 'extra thin case' (I'm assuming the 'light' water density load filling a standard M2 ball projectile would be faster than 700 gr Ball load? I don't have the volume but it should weigh one helluva lot more than a 180 gr 30-06 round."

Who said that it should maintain the same launch charge and travel at 3000 ft/sec? 
There is no need, and the purpose is to provide some organic material to the idiots, not to kill them.
Besides, I don't know and I don't even care if it is technically feasible...

Sorry but I am tired to see every day this morons slaloming at 120 kmh in the traffic on 2 lane roads with their idiotic SUVs, anything to defuse this time-bombs is welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

someone else is trying it......


----------



## Freebird (Feb 28, 2008)

b17sam said:


> Gainesville police installed a new speed camera today linked to a live Browning .50 machine gun to safeguard its citizens from speeders exceeding the local 30 mile per hour speed limit. Illustrated at SpeedCamera



In California there is a slightly different approach....


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)

So true freebird


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't the original pic a photoshop? Personally I wouldn't use it against speeders, but against the morons who sit at 10mph below the limit in the outer lane or drive in perfect daylight with their fogs on. Or anyone who drives a PT Cruiser.


----------



## Soren (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha, no government in the world would ever deploy such a device! 

The normal speed traps are good enough, esp. since you wont get away cheap if you're speeding.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Mar 1, 2008)

They could use paint ball guns, ruin a car's paint job and easily identify speeders...


----------



## Soren (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that's very far fetched.


----------



## Tony Williams (Mar 2, 2008)

I occasionally used to travel from Newark (UK) east along the A17. A few miles out of Newark, there's a rifle range not far from the road. A couple of roadsigns always made me smile: one said "Police speed check ahead". The next, a short distance along, said "Warning: gunfire noise".

Enough to make anyone slow down...


----------



## kool kitty89 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was joking.  (could you imagine the lawsuits?)


----------



## Soren (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, the public doesn't take to kindly to being scared witless.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not to mention the chance that it would likely cause an accident!


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> They could use paint ball guns, ruin a car's paint job and easily identify speeders...



Unless it rains


----------

